# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Nieuw hier

## xlotje96

Hallo, ik ben nieuw hier.
Mijn naam is Lotte.

Ik kwam hierop omdat ik wou reageren op iets.
Ik zocht voor een oplossing voor mijn oorpijn/onsteking.

En zo zie je maar weer dat je hier redelijk wat kan vinden.
Maar dat je hier ook mensen kan helpen!
Dus daarom meldde ik mij aan op deze site.

Groetjes.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Lotte, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Je kunt hier inderdaad zelf informatie vragen, lezen, maar ook eigen ervaringen delen waardoor je anderen weer verder kan helpen. Hopelijk is je oorpijn weer over.

In ieder geval tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag!

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## xlotje96

Hoi Leontien en bedankt voor het verwelkomen.

Ik ben naar de dokter geweest 
en heb 3 verschillende dingen meegekregen 
en dat moet ik een weekje gebruiken.

Heb nu wel een weekend alleen thuisgezeten
en ik mis 19 stage uren, maar helaas.

Ik kom er wel weer bovenop, het heeft tijd nodig.

Jij ook een fijne dag verder en tot ziens!

Groetjes van Lotte.

----------

